# .40 caliber ammo and .380



## gobucs6789 (Sep 27, 2017)

In todays environment. What is a fair price? We are talking Winchester, Federal, Remington , and Fiocchi.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

To be honest, whatever someone is willing to pay. I’ve seen some pretty STUPID prices lately. I personally stopped at $22/50 box awhile ago. I’m still picking some 9mm and 45acp at that price or below. Haven’t seen 380 in a long while. Did trade a buddy even up 4 boxes of 380 for 9mm a few weeks ago. It worked out for both of us so was a good deal. Honestly I probably got the better end getting the 380 tho but I’m not reselling so good trade.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

i just picked up 250 rounds of 9mm for 180.00 didnt need them was helping a friend


----------



## gobucs6789 (Sep 27, 2017)

I've been watching Gun Broker, and the prices are outrageous.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I posted pictures on here of Vances and ammo they had can make out some of the prices
22 to 27 for 9mm I think 32 for 40 ..... 34 for 45acp and 38 for 380 ..... something close, limits on boxes all were target rds nothing special personal protection hp's .... those might have been behind the counter but i wasnt going to wait..... just went in for some plastic 44mag ammo boxes for what i got in the spring 250 ' 300gr soft nose 44mag , deer slayers









9mm - Where to buy?


Been scouring the websites and hitting stores - anyone know where some 9mm ammo can be found?




www.ohiogamefishing.com


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

gobucs6789 said:


> I've been watching Gun Broker, and the prices are outrageous.


Don’t get caught up in the prices your seeing on Gun Broker. You can go to Vance’s or The Fin and find better prices. Even tho I would NEVER pay what they are getting. .380 might be next to impossible to find at a decent price tho.


----------



## gobucs6789 (Sep 27, 2017)

I have some .380 for sale. I don't what to ask for it?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Figure it out and list it in the market place


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Maybe try something different on here. Make sure it’s within the rules tho. Come up with a comfortable price for you and put OBO. Then say maybe a 24hr time limit. I would tell people to send a pm so the thread doesn’t get shut down. Maybe at hour 23 post what the high bid is. Could actually be fun if allowed. Maybe 1 box at a time or maybe by brand. Good luck on your sale however you chose to sell.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I have SIG defense Ammo that I got in a trade in 40 that I can’t find a price to sell it at myself. Last price I can find on it is from 9 months ago which was $30 a box. 

I sold my last .40 regular ammo for $.55 a round. Which is below market but fair for both of us.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Problem with ammo it almost has to be face to face. Shipping kills you. There is money to be made in secondary market. Vasoline for those who pay crazy prices.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

A certain store..when the 9mm comes in. 20 bucks 100 round value pack remmers and Winchester......gotta be there when the truck showes up. They refuse to rip people off the price only goes up if the manufacturer raises it


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I sold a NIB Ruger LCP 380 Auto with an aftermarket grip, extra magazine, lock, carry case, 295 rounds of Winchester and Magtec mixed FMJ and 44 rounds of fiocchi defense JHP for $475. FTF exchange to a fellow OGF member. I also bought and flipped 1,000 rounds 9mm and 1,000 rounds of 40 S&W. I paid a local guy $1,250 for both lots, posted it the next day on a few sites (including here) asking $750 per 1,000 and sold it in hours to one guy for $1,400 delivered. He also gave me a cheap knife (he must sell them he had a few dozen in his truck). 

My brother suffered a life changing injury and is not able to work for several months so I have been selling items / wheeling and dealing to get him house payment money. Otherwise, I don't typically bother with these sort of things. 

Nothing is going to change any time soon per folks that make a living selling ammo....they have orders for millions of rounds from early last year not delivered.


----------

